# I have full coverage/state minimum, good enough?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

is state minimum good enough? It is full coverage but the lowest amount of $ allowable/to be paid out should anything happen. I think it's 15/30/60.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You need to have rideshare endorsement or your insurance company is liable to cancel your insurance. If they cancel your insurance, then James Rivers (Uber Insurance) will claim you were in violation of their terms by not having your own insurance, and deny you any compensation. They'll cover their own liability to the pax and third party damage, maybe, but for sure your car and medical bills will not be included.

Many companies will cancel your policy if they discover you are Ubering. Don't skip out on getting Rideshare Endorsement!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> You need to have rideshare endorsement or your insurance company is liable to cancel your insurance. If they cancel your insurance, then James Rivers (Uber Insurance) will claim you were in violation of their terms by not having your own insurance, and deny you any compensation. They'll cover their own liability to the pax and third party damage, maybe, but for sure your car and medical bills will not be included.
> 
> Many companies will cancel your policy if they discover you are Ubering. Don't skip out on getting Rideshare Endorsement!


Massachusetts does not offer ride share insurance with the exception of USAA. So the best you can do in this state is to get insurance through liberty mutual. Liberty won't cover you in stage 1, but they won't drop you either.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Urbanappalachian said:


> is state minimum good enough? It is full coverage but the lowest amount of $ allowable/to be paid out should anything happen. I think it's 15/30/60.


Besides complying with laws requiring you to carry insurance, you need it to protect your assets and future income. So the question I guess you have to ask yourself is do you have assets worth more than $15k. It doesn't take long in the hospital for someone injured in a car accident to burn through that amount, and you could conceivably be held personally responsible for the excess.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Massachusetts does not offer ride share insurance with the exception of USAA. So the best you can do in this state is to get insurance through liberty mutual. Liberty won't cover you in stage 1, but they won't drop you either.


So every single Uber driver in the state is driving uninsured at least part of the time? And what's wrong with USAA insurance? Why is it worse than Liberty?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

And OP, you don't have "full insurance". You have "minimal insurance".


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> So every single Uber driver in the state is driving uninsured at least part of the time? And what's wrong with USAA insurance? Why is it worse than Liberty?


USAA insurance is only available if you have a family member who served in the military. If you do qualify for USAA it is the best because it has ride share gap coverage. Liberty won't cover you, but they won't drop you either. For ex: if you have GEico in MA, and you inquire about ride share coverage, they will most likely drop you completely. Then you will no personal insurance.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> So every single Uber driver in the state is driving uninsured at least part of the time? And what's wrong with USAA insurance? Why is it worse than Liberty?


However, with the new MA ride share law, I would think that the insurance cos will begin offering coverage at some point. So yes I think that most uber drivers, not just MA, don't have coverage. Although uber does provide very limited coverage in stage 1.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> So every single Uber driver in the state is driving uninsured at least part of the time?


That might actually be possible, there's more than one situation like that.

Also... In florida in general, if a trip cancels on our way to it, we have no insurance coverage at all until we pull over and switch off the app. This is on top of having zero coverage during period one in general.

These are not small gaps, which is why In Orlando the insurance requirements are more stiff.

In orlando for instance, every single uberX/XL driver without commercial insurance and a Livery Permit (designed specifically for completely unmarked cars who get pre arranged fares through 1 or more third parties) gets $500 in tickets every time they get caught, and uber keeps ignoring the situation and I think they are still paying the fees to the drivers when they get caught.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> You need to have rideshare endorsement or your insurance company is liable to cancel your insurance. If they cancel your insurance, then James Rivers (Uber Insurance) will claim you were in violation of their terms by not having your own insurance, and deny you any compensation. They'll cover their own liability to the pax and third party damage, maybe, but for sure your car and medical bills will not be included.
> 
> Many companies will cancel your policy if they discover you are Ubering. Don't skip out on getting Rideshare Endorsement!


All completely made up.

You can't show us a single time this has happened. Very few companies drop you, only one I know of for sure, they just don't cover you. James River has never claimed being dropped meant no collision coverage after an accident. Pure Unicorn.

Your medical bills are never included, read your certificate.

Yes, you should add a TNC endorsement.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> So every single Uber driver in the state is driving uninsured at least part of the time? And what's wrong with USAA insurance? Why is it worse than Liberty?


Not if you never drive during period 1.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> This is on top of having zero coverage during period one in general.


This depends. My insurance said they would cover period 1 and they did in a small incident. You do have secondary liability from JRI, but it's liability only, so not zero, but not good.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> This depends. My insurance said they would cover period 1 and they did in a small incident. You do have secondary liability from JRI, but it's liability only, so not zero, but not good.


My mistake... REALLY BAD coverage during period one...

And having people cancel while we are on the way is the situation where I realized I was being at risk the most. I tried not to drive off the app too often.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> is state minimum good enough? It is full coverage but the lowest amount of $ allowable/to be paid out should anything happen. I think it's 15/30/60.


You're asking a forum in which 99% of the members don't even posses the proper insurance themselves. If your net worth is less then $1K and you don't care about any financial judgements filed against you then you're fine. But if you add up the equity in your home, vehicle and financial portfolio and it surpasses an amount that you don't wish to depart with then hell no that's not enough coverage for commercial driving. Don't forget that you have to insure the uninsured drunk that runs the red light and crashes into you with pax in your back seat.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You're asking a forum in which 99% of the members don't even posses the proper insurance themselves. If your net worth is less then $1K and you don't care about any financial judgements filed against you then you're fine. But if you add up the equity in your home, vehicle and financial portfolio and it surpasses an amount that you don't wish to depart with then hell no that's not enough coverage for commercial driving. Don't forget that you have to insure the uninsured drunk that runs the red light and crashes into you with pax in your back seat.


When you have a passenger in the car your fine, it's all the other time I have no idea on.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> My mistake... REALLY BAD coverage during period one...
> 
> And having people cancel while we are on the way is the situation where I realized I was being at risk the most. I tried not to drive off the app too often.


Yep. Once they cancel you're back to period one and driving. Good point.


----------

